# Sammi is in the ER!!!



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh No! Arching the back is showing pain for sure! Maybe an obstruction? Do keep us posted............I am saying a prayer for Sammi!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh! 
Prayers and wishes sent!

Sammi, please be OK!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

prayers for sammi and you.


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

It's 2:54 am. We just got home, but Sammi is staying overnight for pain meds, fluids and an abdominal ultrasound. The good news is there are no signs of bloat, torsion or blockage, and blood work is normal. The vet suspects pancreatitis; my husband disagrees. I hope we will find out tomorrow, and I really do hope that pancreatitis is the worst of it, because that seems to be easily treatable. Thank you for your prayers.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I do hope you get some answers soon - it is so terrifying to see a beloved animal in such distress, and not know what is causing it or how to help. Hoping Sammi will be home soon, with a diagnosis and treatment plan for a quick recovery.


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

The video finally uploaded, so here it is. My husband only caught the very beginning of the episode. The spasms got more and more severe as time went on. By the time we got to the vet, she was able to walk and sit normally. 

http://youtu.be/18Q9uHBmHK0


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Poor Sammi! Our Airedale has had pancreatitis and it has never presented like Sammi's case. All dogs do react differently to pain though. Her symptoms also do not resemble Sailor's bad reactions to flea meds or vaccines. If only dogs could talk. At least the lab work looks good so far. I really doubt the pork is the issue since it has been over a month since you added it. Please keep us updated, and thanks for the video; it helps to see what Sammi's symptoms look like (and do NOT look like). Thinking healing thoughts for her.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Emilio gets pancreatitis. He bows like that but stats in the bow position much longer. He trembles and vomits as well. His tummy gets rock hard. 

Recently he has had two bouts that are less severe. No trembling. No vomiting. Tummy stays soft. I believe these were just gastritis or gas pains. 

I hope she feels better soon. If it is pancreatitis I would suspect the pork.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I am so very sorry to hear this....boy that video was hard to watch. My girl Iris had an episode of bloat without tortion and presented much like Sammi.

It sure is hard to watch when they are in pain. We now carry gas x and tramadol every where we go in the event of a repeat.

Hope your Docs get a handle on this right away. 

(((Hugs))) to you all.

Viking Queen and Iris


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Poor Sammi! How scary, that video is awful. Hopefully she recovers quickly.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Oh mi gosh, so very sorry to hear this and sending loads of positive vibes to Sammi and you all too.

Pancreatitis is extremely painful - my secretary gets it - especially when it is in its full blown phase.

Sammi's episode doesn't look like when Pippin has her seizures, she goes more curled up into a foetal position and then rigid, so hopefully not a brain thing for Sammi.

Please keep us posted. Big hugs :hug:

xxx


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Aw poor guy. Keep us posted. Hoping for the best


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I hope the tests identify the cause. It's so hard to watch Sammi suffer and I know how worried you are. Big hug!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Gosh, that's scary to watch. 

Prayers continuing for Sammi!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I so hope to hear encouraging news about your girl this morning. Really pained me to see the video of Sammi in distress. Smart you took it to provide the full picture to the vet. Poor lamb, poor worried you! I'll check for your update later. Hoping for good news! :hug:


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Sending up some prayers that Sammi feels better soon


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

***update***

The vet at the animal hospital called this morning to give an update on Sammi. She said the ultrasound showed an ulcer in the duodenum (which is the bottom of the esophagus) that she thinks is the source of the problem. She's been on pain meds and an IV all night, and did fine (although a little anxious, according to the vet--not surprising). The vet offered to do an endoscopy, but I decided not to at this time. So they are going to keep her for a little while longer to give her some medication and see how she reacts to it.

Although I'm glad they discovered the ulcer, we just aren't convinced that an ulcer caused that rhythmic, spasmodic jerking that she had in her hind end. The same thing happened just over a month ago with one brief episode of the bowing and a lot of jumping and twitching in her back legs/hindquarters (for a day or two, off and on, just not as severe). Since then she was fine...until last night. Its baffling.

I just hope she can come home soon. Thanks for your help with this!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Poor sweet baby in pain. Hard to watch. You notice she keeps looking back so you know it's stomach related. Aw. Hope you get her home soon with some help for any future bouts. I have had no problems with Nex guard and heart guard but space them out by a week. Hugs to you all....


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Karen, thanks for taking the time to update us. Glad to hear Sammi is more comfortable. Perhaps a number of possibilities combined created the symptoms we saw on the video and the ucler is just part of it? I wonder if she may have pinched a nerve in her back? I do still wonder if the heartworm/flea meds are playing a role? Even perhaps Addison's, because of the body movement? Which would only show up in a ACTH stim test. I hope the mystery is soon solved and remedied. Maybe arrange a phone consult with Dr. Dodds' office? She's a great researcher and diagnostician. My concern and well wishes follow Sammi, you and your family.

Contact Jean Dodds, DVM

11561 Salinaz Avenue
Garden Grove, CA 92843

Phone: (714) 891-2022
Fax: (714) 891-2123


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Hopefully they get to the bottom of everything very quickly! I second the Dr. Dodds comments by Chagalls mom, Misha has seen her personally and she is the nicest person you ever want to meet and so knowledgeable and approachable!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Karen, I'm so sorry Sammi is sick!  I too hope she can get an accurate diagnosis and treatment. Hugs!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh, dear! Poor girl! Sending all sorts of healing thoughts your way, with the hope that the vets will get to the bottom of this issue and get her all sorted out. Strength and support to you!

--Q


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Thank you for the update! I concur with others about a consult with Dr Dodds! She really knows how to get results!
Sending you prayers, and hopes, and wishes, that Sammi's woes will soon be over !


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

So sorry for Sami and you, prayers it gets better soon.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Healing thoughts to you and Sammi from us, too.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

suspect intestinal bloat without torsion. Do you divide feeding or feed all at once? does your dog pass wind after episode?
Eric


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

***Back to the ER***

Sammi finally got home today at around 5:15 looking tired and drugged up and just not herself. She rested for an hour or so, then my son gave her a bath for me. She whined loudly all through the bath--normally she loves getting a bath in my shower, so that was strange. We put her on a mat in my room to rest. About 20 minutes later she started the jerking again. It was worse than ever (falling over backwards from jerking) and lasted maybe 25-30 minutes this time. So we took more videos that really showed the worst of it, emailed them to the ER vet, then drove back to the ER. Again, by the time we arrived she was pretty much back to normal--just tiny twitches. THE DRS there this time looked at the videos and agreed that there might be a neurological component to this. 

We made an appointment tomorrow with the neurologist...couldn't see him today because he was in the OR I think. So for now we're just watching her and logging the episodes, and giving her the ulcer meds until we get back to the Drs. tomorrow. 

This is so upsetting, but I'm trying to stay positive. She is only three years old...


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

this is so heartbreaking.


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

ericwd9 said:


> suspect intestinal bloat without torsion. Do you divide feeding or feed all at once? does your dog pass wind after episode?
> Eric


The x-Ray last night showed no signs of GVD (did I spell that right?) She isn't passing gas, no retching, vomiting or diarrhea. She did spit up a tiny bit of water with this last episode, but none before then. 

I'm wondering if there is something outside causing this, like a mushroom or pokeweed or something like that. I plan to ask the neurologist tomorrow.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Karen, I am so terribly sorry and have sent up a prayer for your sweet young Sammi girlie.

Until you know more, it's not my place to say so, but could your doctors maybe consider avoiding Nexguard and Heartguard until this is fully understood? Nexguard says to use with caution in dogs with a history of seizures About A Delicious Beef-Flavored Chew That Dogs Love | NexGard® (afoxolaner) . I'm NOT trying to draw a conclusion, just to offer information.

I will be sending good thoughts, and am sure you know so very many people are pulling for you and your precious Sammi. If love can help, she surely has it in droves from PF. Many hugs to you and the rest of her human family.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry. Poor baby girl! I know how terrified you and your family must be. I'll be praying for an answer to be found that can be easy to live with. Warm thoughts...


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about these problems. I hope you get clear good answers and a treatment plan from the neurologist. I am sure that having to make a video of your sweet girl in trouble was very hard to do, but how good that we have the technology for you to be able to offer evidence and not just have to try to describe what happened.

I am wishing all of you good news. I am sure this is hard for you, DH and your kids.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

My heart and prayers are with you all. Sending (((hugs))) too!

Viking Queen


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Hope she feels better soon!! In the video it looks like she is in excruciating pain. It doesn't look like a seizure to me since she is so "with it" and even startled/worried by a few sounds in the background. She looked at her flank a few times which is telltale for abdominal pain.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Just can't find any words but sending much love and healing vibes to you all.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

CM I re-watched the video in the context of your comments. I now would agree with you that she seems too alert to be having a neurological event. Hopefully they will get clear answers and it will all really be due to the ulcer (which most certainly is a chronic issue that could account for her problems going back).


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

Thank you all for your insightful responses and for prayer and support. I really appreciate it. The neurologist was excellent...he took his time and asked many questions. His thoughts were that Sammi may be in the beginning stages of "idiopathic epilepsy", but he wants me to email all of the videos from last month and from the other day so he can show them to his colleagues. He also wants to do an MRI, but we just can't afford it right now. The dr. wrote a prescription for phenobarbital, but says we can hold off on filling it if we want more time to try and figure out the cause. Right now I'm just focusing on the ulcer and doing the bland diet and meds for that so it can heal, and then I need to research all of this. 

Sammi was 100% fine all day yesterday. She was active and happy, although a little sleepy early on. My parents even stopped by to check on her and she was excited and giving them hugs like she always does.


----------



## Linda S. (Jul 23, 2015)

*Sammi in the ER*

What a nightmare for you and Sammi. Feel better soon!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for the update. I hope the vets will get to the bottom of this soon.

Warm thoughts to you and Sammi!

--Q


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks for the update. I wonder if the two things are connected? Ulcers can cause electrolyte imbalance, and electrolyte imbalance is amongst the many causes of epileptic fits.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Relieved to hear Sammi had such a good day and the neurologist is on top of things. I want to again encourage you to contact Dr. Licht, as I suggested previously. I think she may prove to be a valuable resource for you. All good luck for Sammi's ulcer to heal, for her to feel and be well and for the (possible) seizure disease to be well managed. You have proven to be a_ remarkable _guardian for Sammi, truly her champion.:adore: Wish well going forward. And please, don't be a stranger. Reappear when you can!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I'm so very sorry you and Sammy are going through this horrible ordeal. I hope the doctors will get to the bottom of this soon and have a viable treatment plan. I think a large percentage of ulcers are caused by bacteria, according to the latest. So, hopefully, that can be treated successfully. 

It's just so hard when our babies are so sick. And she's so young too. Sending you all my best for a good outcome. You're doing so much for her, to make sure you cover all the bases. A good doggie mom. Lots of good wishes coming your way. (((hugs)))


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm so sorry this is going on. Hoping things get figured out and treated.

Rick


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

You and your DH are such wonderful poodle parents. I have enjoyed watching Sammi grow up via Poodle Forum, and I hope that you and the vets will get to the bottom of this and that if treatment is needed, that it is something simple. She is a beautiful girl and I know you love her very much. *HUGS*


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

KidWhisperer......
Has Sammi been tested for Addison's Disease? I just read Wikipedias description of symptoms......Episodic bouts of muscle twitches,tremors, muscle weakness, pain in hind quarters PLEASE read the description .............. also says Poodles are one of the breeds it is dx'd in and females more than males!
Keeping Sammi in my prayers til you find out what it is!!!


----------



## Linda S. (Jul 23, 2015)

Poor Sammi looks so uncomfortable. It's so annoying when symptoms go away at the doctors but it so clear from the video. I hope they find out soon. Prayers for Sammi


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Keeping you both in my thoughts and hoping for the best


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I will send positive thoughts....i know how frightening this must be.


----------



## shelhey (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm so sorry this is happening. Sending warm thoughts and get well wishes.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Sending prayers from here, too.


----------



## BeBe67 (May 13, 2015)

I poor Sammi feels better soon! When she was bowing down it looked like she was having stomach cramps? or spasms in the stomach area? I hope you get answers soon.

Brandie has had several seizures in the past, and looking back, I have come to realize it was when I was giving her Comfortis for fleas. Seeing your dog have seizures/spasms is terrifying! I hope you get answers soon and that she will soon be well!


BeBe


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

**Another update**

Sammi and I are at the vet right now for a follow-up. Her vet told me that Nexguard can cause seizures in dogs that are prone to seizures. I did not know that! She also suspects that the Nexguard is what's causing these seizure-like symptoms in Sammi, so we are going to discontinue using it. I really hope that Sammi can go back to her normal, healthy self and not have any lasting damage from this. Since our last ER trip a week ago , Sammi has had two episodes of tremors, but perfectly normal in between. So I'll just continue to monitor her and see what happens next. 

Thank you again so very much for all of your help!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Thank God for Huge Blessings!

(((Hugs))) to you all

Viking Queen


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Wishing the same lasting good outcome for Sammi as you Karen! Hope it's nothing but smooth sailing ahead. IF she is seizure prone, there are other things to consider (about the use of anesthesia, vaccines, certain other meds) you may wish to explore with your vet. :clover:


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

**Another update**

Sammi and I are at the vet right now for a follow-up. Her vet told me that Nexguard can cause seizures in dogs that are prone to seizures. I did not know that! She also suspects that the Nexguard is what's causing these seizure-like symptoms in Sammi, so we are going to discontinue using it. I really hope that Sammi can go back to her normal, healthy self and not have any lasting damage from this. Since our last ER trip a week ago , Sammi has had two episodes of tremors, but perfectly normal in between. So I'll just continue to monitor her and see what happens next. 

Thank you again so very much for all of your help!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

May I ask how many does of Nexgard you gave Sammi? I just started Dakota on Nexgard. I once had a minipoodle with epilepsy and know how awful it is to watch your dog seize.

Best wishes for Sammi's continued recovery.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

MiniPoo said:


> May I ask how many does of Nexgard you gave Sammi? I just started Dakota on Nexgard. I once had a minipoodle with epilepsy and know how awful it is to watch your dog seize.
> 
> Best wishes for Sammi's continued recovery.



Just remember that she said "in dogs that are prone to seizures". Timi took Nexgard last summer and this one, with no ill effects. I do though only give it every six weeks or so since we are at pretty low risk here. I also gave it once to Teaka once and she had no reaction to it either.


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

*Doses*



MiniPoo said:


> May I ask how many does of Nexgard you gave Sammi? I just started Dakota on Nexgard. I once had a minipoodle with epilepsy and know how awful it is to watch your dog seize.
> 
> Best wishes for Sammi's continued recovery.


Sure...she got a dose in May (no reaction), June and July (spasm episodes each time, but much worse this month than last). I guess the problem is...how would you know a young dog is seizure prone if they've never had one? Also, I wonder how much of that statement is the company trying to cover themselves legally.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

KidWhisperer said:


> Sure...she got a dose in May (no reaction), June and July (spasm episodes each time, but much worse this month than last). I guess the problem is...how would you know a young dog is seizure prone if they've never had one? Also, I wonder how much of that statement is the company trying to cover themselves legally.



Truly, in most cases they cannot tell you what causes seizures, so how could they possibly say that it was not the drug, and the dog was just "seizure prone"


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I am so sorry you and Sammi are going through this. Medications do seem to cover every side effect imaginable in their disclaimers. I wonder if he had reached some sort of toxicity threshold with the Nexgard. Healing thoughts your way.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

In my experience, this is very similar to the abdominal pain that my mini poo Jupiter used to suffer. It quickly became clear that it happened when he ate an acorn (!?!) and soon after these stretches he would pass an acorn half. The cure was easy, keeping him away from the acorns.

I write this, not because it's exactly the same thing, but because to me these spasms suggest something functional abdominally rather than neurological -- even if it's a reaction to medication, it's causing abdominal symptoms. Which if you have it figured out is a whole lot easier to deal with than a systemic neuro problem!

Good luck and let's all hope no more symptoms.


----------

